# milton snaggers



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

went down to the spillway this morning just to get off the ice for the first time this year. and sure enough, two guys with braid line and jiggin raps showed up and where snapin thier rods tryin to snag fish. didnt get any thank god. obviously those guys cant figure out that one warm day isnt gona start the run. i didnt call because i only saw um snag one dink perch and toss it back and the last time i called the 1800 turn in a poacher line i waited 15 mintues on hold. i go to tell her where im at and she replies " wheres lake milton?" are you kidding me? i give up. the wardens never patrol and the hotline is a joke. what are decent anglers supposed to do?
btw i walked outa there with a bag full of pop bottles and crawler tubs. dont even get me started on that topic


----------



## walleyewrangler13 (Apr 2, 2010)

i was at the spillway last sunday, and the warden showed up and caught a guy on the wall. im guessing he got a ticket because he left. he wasnt snagging. but being on the wall is illegal. so they warden does do his job there.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

i say let them snag all they want and then they can pay the price in cash and lose there fishing rights for three years and all there equipement,then the word gets out and then us good anglers can fish in peace and not worrie abought under cover wardens,hell i will fish beside them all day long .so let them snaggers pay the bills!%


----------



## Hunt4life (Jan 24, 2011)

Sorry you are correct about the size limit at Milton. I was fishing below Berlin were the 15 inch limit is in place which should be statewide. Also the no treble hooks should also be enforced below Milton.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

just seems kind of ignorant and racist. I know I have seen Them ignorant and racist people out there before too. BTW, I have fished many areas around here, including below most of the dams and have seen plenty of people keep small fish. i would guess that the majority have been non-"foreign". I have no problem with you calling out people who break the law, but what is the reasoning for labeling everyone who has immigrated or may be a second generation citizen?


----------



## Walleye Hunter66 (Jul 13, 2009)

Snagging is ILLEGEAL AND SHOULD BE STOPPED HAve The Right as an outdoorsman to speak up when on the water and Protect our resources .. If there is a group out snagging Say something to them Like Im calling the warden He should be here very soon


----------



## walleyewrangler13 (Apr 2, 2010)

qpan13 said:


> He is not being racist or profiling. The foreigns do keep the tiny fish and it happens often. Some of them leave their trash all behind. Some of them even catch and release and pick up their trash. The truth is for every race and gender we will have people that do what they want regardless of the laws. It's frustrating and it would be nice to slap some sense into them, but it is unavoidable.


thank you for summing that up. im glad im not the only one that feels this way.


----------



## walleyewrangler13 (Apr 2, 2010)

johnboy111711 said:


> when he says foreigns who is he talking about? white people fishing? Russians fishing? asians? asian-Americans? when you say foreigns you profile everyone who was not born in america, but also anyone who speaks a different language or may look like they are from another country ie Asians, Indonesians, Polynesians, Inuit, Hispanic, ect. It is ignorant to say the "foreigns" are keeping the small fish. Why not just say PEOPLE are keeping small fish. whats about the people who follow the rules and are from other countries, do you discriminate them also? do you say "look at them thar foreigns, they shouldn't be allowed to fish because i saw another foreign keep too (many, small, leave trash, ect)" Here is a NEWS FLASH- there are individuals in all races who break laws while fishing, not just foreigns. I hope you don't have enough of an affect on some people that they harass some "foreigns" who are not breaking any laws while fishing.
> Educate people, don't just be another racist white guy who labels others based upon his own assumptions.


why is there always someone on this website that has to make an argument out of everything? when i said "foreigns", i was clearly talking about the ones that keep the undersized walleye. i never brought up anything about foreigns who follow rules, nor ones that are what i consider good, respectful fisherman. 
stick to the main subject of what was origanally brought up, rather than trying to make me sound racist.
better yet, quit making a big deal out of this. your not getting anywhere.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

How bout we just drop the term period & call them what they are,,,snaggers & law breakers or small fish keepers.It covers all nationalities.


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

puterdude said:


> How bout we just drop the term period & call them what they are,,,snaggers & law breakers or small fish keepers.It covers all nationalities.


Agreed, I think we all got off of the real subject here.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

is there a size limit below the dam at milton?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

If there's no size limit on fish, who cares what they keep as long as it was taken by legal means? That one always cracks me up. If it's legal, and yo want to eat it, or plant it in the garden, keep it and take it home. NO laws were broken. Tear up your Morality Squad member card and go fishing.

Have you ever harvested a deer someone might consider small? Have you ever picked a morel that didn't quite reach it's full potential yet? Did you ever eat a pint of ice cream when you knew darn well you coulda done a whole gallon? Get off the soap box. If you don't want to keep them, then don't. Leave those that want to, and have every right to do so, alone.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Kinda what I was getting at.... think all that changes in march though doesn't it? statewide 15" limit???? or is that just for resevoirs?


----------



## walleyewrangler13 (Apr 2, 2010)

there is no size limit on walleye below the dam. year round


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

look, my point is that you decided to call out a group of people and labeled them. That is ignorant. I'm glad you decided to turn a blind eye on white people who break laws... SMDH.
@Het- It seems like it is so easy to be moral on a website I know people who point fingers never break any laws themselves.
One last thing, Walleye, how did you know they were foreign?


----------



## Hunt4life (Jan 24, 2011)

Yet let me put it to you nicely. After I had told them them[people) 20 times thru out four days that 15 and under fish was illegal and so were treble hooks not to mention they snagged my buddies brand new 300 dollar warders you would be glad I called these poachers thiefs crooks....... foreigners!!!!! snagging is a crime! Can't wait to teach my kids how to fish the spawn with people who think it's ok to do this stuff. I was at Berlin spillway so the 15 applies as should statewide.


----------



## walleyewrangler13 (Apr 2, 2010)

everyone wants to drop the topic. its getting quite annoying.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i was just curious... always wondered what classified a person as a foreigner... SMH


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

I have been below the dam many times and see snagging quite frequently. The sad part is, the majority of the snaggers are in the age group 23-50, we as adults know what's right and wrong.That should tell the tale of this. Most all the wardens are else where in the county so it gets done. The fact of the matter is :::it's wrong and needs to stop,also can you people pick up your trash? I mean you buy some VIBE's or whatever ,just put the wrapper in your pocket.Shouldn't be that hard to do....Or do we wanna screw it up down there and make it like BERLIN? It's up to you and us !


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Look guys one more time drop the foreigners term.It doesn't matter one bit period.The snaggers,the trashers are black eyes to all of us fishermen. Now let's drop the foreigner label & argument as they all are not such.Come on warm weather & fishing time,it's been a long winter.

Here's a link for the limits
http://ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/fishing_sites.aspx

And Milton is clearly a 15 inch requirement so they are law breakers!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Isn't the spillway we're referring to on the north end of Milton? Because the regs just posted(unless I didn't go far enough) says the river connecting Milton to Berlin and that would be the other end of the lake and therefore not under those limits! Someone correct me if I'm mistaken!!


----------



## walleyewrangler13 (Apr 2, 2010)

those regs are only for the actual LAKE milton. and anything up stream to berlin, and so on. (15 in limit). now below milton and all the way down mahoning river to I THINK newton falls, there is no size limit on walleye. it may even go farther than newton falls. maybe not as far. but below the dam at milton there is definitely no size limit.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

I think maybe that would be a gray area.Seems if the water was coming directly out of Lake Milton it would be included in the 15 in limit maybe down so far at least.I wouldn't want to be at the dam keeping them under 15 inches but that's just me.Is it worth the possible fine?

After looking at a map I find Lake Milton is north of Berlin Lake so below the dam or spillway would be under the 15 inch rule.


----------



## walleyewrangler13 (Apr 2, 2010)

not doubting your theories or anything, but eveyone i have talked to while fishing there says there is no size limit, above the dam is 15 in, below no size limit. in fact i have heard of the game warden going down there and checking peoples stringers and only counting there fish, not measuring them.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Probably because the new law doesn't take effect till the 2011 license is required,March 1st.But if you read the regulation it includes West Branch,Lake Milton.Berlin Lake and the mahoning river connecting Lake Milton & Berlin.Darn state didn't have to make it so confusing.Why not make it a statewide regulation.


----------



## walleyewrangler13 (Apr 2, 2010)

yeah, connecting berlin to milton. its says nothing about milton to ........where ever else?
odnr really needs to improve there regs if ya ask me.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

walleyewrangler13 said:


> yeah, connecting berlin to milton. its says nothing about milton to ........where ever else?
> odnr really needs to improve there regs if ya ask me.


Yeah, and guess what? NO QUANTITY LIMIT is specified for below Milton in this exerpt of the regs:
Walleye, Saugeye,Sauger--
Acton, Alum Creek, Atwood, Berlin Lake, Buckeye Lake, C.J. Brown Reservoir, Ceaser Creek, Ferguson, Findlay 1 & 2, Indian, Lake Milton, Lake Snowden, Metzger, Piedmont, Pleasant Hill, Rocky Fork, Seneca, Tappan, West Branch, and the Mahoning River connecting Berlin Lake and Lake Milton 
Qty-6, Size-15 inches
No size limit, no hook limit(NOT included in a separate section of the regs!), below Milton Dam!! Either the state wants all the walleyes gone from this stretch of the Mahoning, or they completely dropped ball! And if I take the regs as gospel, they missed the other branch of the Mahoning below the MOSQUITO DAM as well! (I think these two branches "merge" somewhere between Milton and Mosquito.)


----------



## walleyewrangler13 (Apr 2, 2010)

only allowed 6....the statewide limit is 6 walleye. unless stated otherwise, such as the ohio river, your only allowed 2 walleye. 
dont get too carried away.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

You are allowed 2 Walleye of a minimum of 18 inches in length when fishing the Ohio River from the "West Virginia" side. You can have a total of 10 Walleye (with no Saugers) and no size Limit if you fish the Ohio River from the "Ohio" side.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

And if I take the regs as gospel, they missed the other branch of the Mahoning below the MOSQUITO DAM as well! (I think these two branches "merge" somewhere between Milton and Mosquito.)[/QUOTE]

that would be Mosquito Creek....


----------



## Hunt4life (Jan 24, 2011)

Here is a stupid idea and my last! 15 min. Length No treble hooks durning the spawn! Wow how confusing! If u don't like it try perch fishing lake Eire where u could keep 30 undersize good eating walleye!(perch) for those who think a 13 inch walleye is great!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

walleyewrangler13 said:


> only allowed 6....the statewide limit is 6 walleye. unless stated otherwise, such as the ohio river, your only allowed 2 walleye.
> dont get too carried away.


Yeah, maybe bit of an over-reaction! I editted that part out. Bottom line, this really still is a grey area. They are so specific abt. the river between the lakes, they should make this section below Milton clearer. I'm real glad I have no desire to fish this particular stream.

Super M, the Mosquito(dam discharge) still runs into the Mahoning. This water from Mosquito eventually ends up in the Ohio R. 
The natural "overflow"(in the extreme northern part of the lake State wildlife area) runs into the Grand River which goes to L. Erie making this lake pretty unique in that water from it goes two different directions! Just a little geography lesson!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

c. j. stone said:


> Yeah, maybe bit of an over-reaction! I editted that part out. Bottom line, this really still is a grey area. They are so specific abt. the river between the lakes, they should make this section below Milton clearer. I'm real glad I have no desire to fish this particular stream.
> 
> Super M, the Mosquito(dam discharge) still runs into the Mahoning. This water from Mosquito eventually ends up in the Ohio R.
> The natural "overflow"(in the extreme northern part of the lake State wildlife area) runs into the Grand River which goes to L. Erie making this lake pretty unique in that water from it goes two different directions! Just a little geography lesson!


yes...I just didnt know thats what you meant...It runs in pretty close to my house...well down stream....so water from the lake goes into the Grand? even though its below the "ohio divide line"?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Steelhead Fever said:


> yes...I just didnt know thats what you meant...It runs in pretty close to my house...well down stream....so water from the lake goes into the Grand? even though its below the "ohio divide line"?


Yep, a little known fact though! The "divide" must extend well into the Grand River Wildlife area. Hey if the Mosquito Creek outflow goes past your house, you should give that some attention during the walleye run. I'm sure they run(out of the Mahoning) up towards the Skeeter dam just as they do towards the Milton Dam(and also the West Branch Dam, as well-which I'm <99%?> sure also contributes to the Mahoning!). 
I tried to follow MapQuest satellite shots of each discharge to see the streams and where they merge, but they kinda "disappear/disperse" in the vast, critical areas. There should be some maps somewhere on the net that clearly show the interaction of the three discharges forming the but so far, I haven't found one.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

If you see snaggers just call 1-800-poacher and report it or call 330-644-2293 and report it. You may not want to warn a group of guys you are calling anyone either if you want to stay healthy. Chances are they may not have fishing licenses either come March 1st.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

C.J. - just a little off. 
The water goes _into_ Mosquito from the north (there is no "outflow" there) from Mosquito Creek and exits at the south at the dam.
Nothing from Mosquito connects to the Grand.
The Erie basin is just to the west of Mosquito.
Check it here -
http://dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/7/watersheds/basins72pdi16x16.gif


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

creekcrawler said:


> C.J. - just a little off.
> The water goes _into_ Mosquito from the north (there is no "outflow" there) from Mosquito Creek and exits at the south at the dam.
> Nothing from Mosquito connects to the Grand.
> The Erie basin is just to the west of Mosquito.
> ...


I'm sorry, but you sir, are wrong! When the level is high enough, there is a natural overflow on the extreme north end of the lake that allows water from the lake to go NORTH to Grand River WA. This is a natural phenomemon, unique perhaps only to this reservoir. Read abt. it below! 
http://www.lrp.usace.army.mil/rec/lakes/mosquito.htm


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

both seem believable, I wouldnt be surprised that there is some "overflow:" on the n.e. it is VERY swampy up north of the lake, Im sure there is water that goes NORTH...and SOUTH...pretty interesting...after-all there is no :"thing" that says ABSOLUTELY ALL WATER BELOW/ABOVE THE LINE GO EITHER NORTH/SOUTH...RIGHT?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow.
C.J., I stand corrected!
I didn't think that could happen. Pretty neat!
I know there's an outlet at one of the Portage Lakes (can't remember which) - if you were to a toss a tennis ball in, if it goes to the left it will head south to the Mississippi delta/Gulf of Mexico, if it goes right it goes north and ends up going into the St. Lawrence to the Atlantic.


----------

